# Laconiek



## eno2

Precies een struikelwoord, laconiek. 
Voor mij was dat altijd: kort van stof, lapidair. 

Blijkt het iets anders te zijn volgens DVD 2017: 



> 1782 ◻ Frans laconique ◻ Latijn Laconicus ◻ Grieks Lakōnikos, bijvoeglijk naamwoord van Lakōn [Spartaan, Laconiër]
> 1 blijk gevend dat men de zaken doodkalm opvat, zonder zich druk te maken= flegmatiek
> •een laconiek antwoord•hij vertelde mij heel laconiek dat hij ontslag genomen had


DVD

Onverantwoord, want de beroemde eigenschap van de Lacedaimoniërs -Spartanen was kort van stof te zijn (bevestigd door een aantal overgeleverde beroemde boodschappen bij dramas-tragedies). Je kan dat ook flegmatisch noemen, maar dat is maar een afgeleide duiding. 

M-W heeft het wél: 



> *Definition of laconic *
> 
> :  using or involving the use of a minimum of words :  concise to the point of seeming rude or mysterious



Larousse ook


> (latin _laconicus, _du grec _Lakônikos,_ de Laconie, les Laconiens étant célèbres pour la concision de leur langag
> 
> 
> Qui s'exprime ou qui est exprimé en peu de mots ; bref, concis : Réponse laconique.



In het Grieks:


> *λακωνικός =*terse, laconic


 λακωνικός - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


DVD zit er helemaal naast, of de Nederlanders. Of beide. 

Er is ook nog Laconisch: met hoofdletter, verwijst naar Laconië. De streek. 

Een struikelwoord...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ken het Nederlandse _laconiek_ alleen in de betekenis die Van Dale geeft.

Volgens etymologiebank.nl:

"Laconië (Grieks _Lakonía_) was het kerngebied van het Spartaanse rijk, met de stadstaat Sparta (Grieks _Lakedaímōn_) als centrum. De inwoners stonden bekend om hun soberheid en tucht, zie ook → *spartaans* ‘streng, hard’. Al in het klassiek Grieks betekende _lakōnikós_ dan ook ‘sober, kort van stof’, een betekenis die in het Latijn en later in de moderne talen werd overgenomen. Frans _laconique_ en Engels _laconic_ hebben deze betekenis nog steeds als enige, maar in het Nederlands verschoof de betekenis in de 19e eeuw naar ‘onverschillig, doodkalm’; een soortgelijke verschuiving is te zien in Duits _Lakonisch_, ook ‘enigszins kortaf, bot’ [19e eeuw; Paul]."


----------



## eno2

Kort van stof staat er terecht in jouw link.
Ik vind mijn verdediging van de Engelse-Franse - Griekse (en misschien meer) woordbetekenis van dit cognaat laconiek vrij doorslaggevend. En mijn gebruik ervan in die precieze betekenis verantwoord. Ik protesteer tegen laconiek=flegmatiek als ENIGE betekenis. Wie de klassieke literatuur leest zal veel  voorbeelden van kort van stof gedrag ontmoeten bij de Lacedaimoniërs dat daar als laconisch geduid wordt en (haast) geen als flegmatisch. Laconisch is een manier van uitdrukken(kort). Flegmatisch is een gedrag (kalm). 

Flegmatiek heeft ook negatieve connotaties 





> 2 soms ongunstig ongevoelig (2), koud1 (6), koel1 (2)


(DVD)
die laconiek niet heeft.


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn editie van Van Dale zegt over _laconiek _het volgende:

"Blijk gevend dat men de zaken doodkalm opvat, zonder zich druk te maken.'

En ja, dat komt in de buurt van (vandaar het ≈-teken) het tegenwoordig toch wat  minder vaak gebruikte _flegmatiek_:

"Gelijkmatig en onverstoorbaar kalm." 

In de laatste editie van Van Dale wordt bij _flegmatiek _het ><-teken gebruikt om aan te geven dat dit woord het *tegenovergestelde *is van _sanguinisch_.

Beter lezen, eno2. Zoals ik je wel vaker zou willen zeggen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In de laatste editie van Van Dale wordt bij _flegmatiek _het ><-teken gebruikt om aan te geven dat dit woord het *tegenovergestelde *is van _sanguinisch_.
> 
> Beter lezen, eno2. Zoals ik je wel vaker zou willen zeggen.


Al lang weggeëdit.



bibibiben said:


> Mijn editie van Van Dale zegt over _laconiek _het volgende:
> 
> "Blijk gevend dat men de zaken doodkalm opvat, zonder zich druk te maken.'


Citeerde ik ik de O.P. 

SPAANS sluit zich aan  bij Frans, Engels, Grieks. Wie nog?


> 2. adj. Breve, conciso, compendioso. Lenguaje, estilo lacónico. Carta, respuesta lacónica.
> 
> 3. adj. Que habla o escribe de manera lacónica. Escritor lacónico. Persona lacónica.


RAE.

Deze betekenis opnemen in DVD a.u.b. en dringend.


----------



## bibibiben

Oké, dus net geëdit.


----------



## eno2

27 minites ago. Natuurlijk kon het geen synoniem zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Al lang weggeëdit.
> 
> 
> Citeerde ik ik de O.P.
> 
> SPAANS sluit zich aan  bij Frans, Engels, Grieks. Wie nog?
> RAE.
> 
> Deze betekenis opnemen in DVD a.u.b. en dringend.



Deze oproep heeft ongelooflijk weinig betekenis. Van Dale kan pas gehoor geven aan een dergelijke oproep als taalgebruikers in Nederland en Vlaanderen in groten getale hebben besloten om terug te keren naar de oorspronkelijke betekenis van _laconiek_ zonder dat Van Dale daar ooit oog voor had.

Taal wordt gevormd door taalgebruikers. Taalautoriteiten registreren slechts. Sommige taalautoriteiten wijzen een norm aan daar waar onduidelijkheid bestaat. Over de betekenis van  _laconiek _bestaat echter geen enkele onduidelijkheid. Wat wel duidelijk is: het Nederlands is een ander pad ingeslagen dan het Engels, Spaans of Frans daar waar het gaat om de betekenis van _laconiek_.


----------



## eno2

Taalgebruikers, ja. Wat weten wij ervan? Er zijn geen publieke, controleerbare frequentiegegevens. Ik zou nog wel eens willen zien wat de frequentie is van het laconiek-(= kort van stof ) cognaat tegenover flegmatiek. En nogmaals: zelfs jouw eigen link gaf 'kort van stof'. De supertalen Engels en Spaans hebben het juist. De grote taal Frans ook.  Ik vind zopas de synoniemen voor het Duitse lakonisch: bondig, beknopt, kortaf, gecomprimeerd bij Woxikon en de synoniemen bij Langenscheidt zijn:


> *Kostenloses Online Wörterbuch von Langenscheidt*
> 
> *Synonyme (Deutsch) für "lakonisch"*
> 
> kurzgefasst, schnörkellos, summarisch, stichwortartig, konzis (geh.), lapidar, schmucklos


 Nog zo'n grote taal, het Duits.



> laconico
> [la-cò-ni-co]
> (pl. m. _-ci_; f. _-ca_, pl. _-che_)
> A agg.
> 1 Poco loquace, che parla e scrive in modo succinto, conciso


Dizionario Italiano online Hoepli - Parola, significato e traduzione

Ik ken geen Italiaans, maar ik begrijp op zicht dat het hiet niet om flegmatiek gaat, maar om beknopt van stof.

Kortom: de Nederlanders zitten er volkomen naast.

Dus wij lilliputters moeten uit de pas lopen. Een opname van de hoofdbetekenis zou maar normaal zijn.

Of moet ik  soms, nu ik me bewust ben van deze lacune, "laconic" gebruiken (in de Engele uitspraak) in plaats van "laconiek"...


----------



## bibibiben

Het Nederlands loopt wel vaker fors uit de pas. Wen er maar aan.


----------



## eno2

Welnee, ik gebruik laconiek zoals iedereen anders in Europa en de VS. .


----------



## bibibiben

(_Fors _is trouwens een voorbeeld daarvan: een adjectief gevormd uit een Frans substantief. Het Engels, Frans en Spaans moeten daar niets van weten.)


----------



## eno2

Zoals ze niets van laconiek moeten weten?


----------



## bibibiben

Andere voorbeelden:
Het Nederlandse _solliciteren _staat ver af van het Engelse _to sollicit_ (ondanks de gemeenschappelijke oorsprong).
Het Nederlandse _batterij _heeft niets te maken met het Franse _batterie_.
Het Nederlandse _ordinair _is absoluut geen correcte vertaling van het Engelse _ordinary _of het Franse _ordinaire_.

De lijst is lang.


----------



## bibibiben

Voor alle duidelijkheid: het Engels kan eveneens fors uit de pas lopen met de talen op het Europese vasteland. En ook het Frans gaat vaak genoeg zijn goddelijke gang. Evenzo het Spaans.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De lijst is lang.


Zeker als je je er zo makkelijk vanaf maakt. Maak eens een lange lijst van cognaten die in de gegeven grote talen eensluidend hetzelfde betekenen (Engels, Duits ,Frans, Italiaans, Spaans) zoals ik gecontroleerd heb, maar niet in het Nederlands.

Bovendien ook nog in de leentaal van oorsprong. In dit geval het Grieks. (Dit laatste stel ik niet als eis).

Laconiek is een aberratie.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Voor alle duidelijkheid: het Engels kan eveneens fors uit de pas lopen met de talen op het Europese vasteland. En ook het Frans gaat vaak genoeg zijn goddelijke gang. Evenzo het Spaans.



Natuurlijk, er gebeurt van alles op taalgebied, maar het zal zelden gebeuren dat slechts één taal afwijkt van een korf van zes zeven andere verwante talen die eensluidend zijn over een cognaat. 
 DVD is een autoriteit. Geen taalpaus die  op gebied van taal onfeilbaar is en nooit kan  tekortschieten.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Laconiek is een aberratie.



In elke taal vind je aberraties. Het Nederlands valt niet in extreme mate op.


----------



## eno2

Ik bedoel niet een aberratie in de taal.
Ik bedoel dat de niet opname van de hoofdbetekenis in DVD een aberratie is.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk, er gebeurt van alles op taalgebied, maar het zal zelden gebeuren dat slechts één taal afwijkt van een korf van zes zeven andere verwante talen die eensluidend zijn over een cognaat.


Toevallig heb ik een boekje in de kast staan waarin de Britse auteur zich laat voorstaan op het afwijkende van de Engelse taal ten opzichte van de Europese talen op het vasteland. Hij wist een indrukwekkende opsomming te maken. Maar ja, een Franse auteur had hetzelfde kunststukje kunnen uithalen.


----------



## bibibiben

Het bekende "wij zijn zooo uniek" tegenover "wat lijken we toch op elkaar".


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Toevallig heb ik een boekje in de kast staan waarin de Britse auteur zich laat voorstaan op het afwijkende van de Engelse taal ten opzichte van de Europese talen op het vasteland. Hij wist een indrukwekkende opsomming te maken. Maar ja, een Franse auteur had hetzelfde kunststukje kunnen uithalen.



Een makkie. Afwijken zijn legio. Ik ga niet blijven herhalen. Zie #16 en volgende.

Solliciteren, btw  is eenduidig naar/op jobs, betrekkingen, functies, geen Nederlandstalige kat/hond heeft  daar probleem mee.


----------



## bibibiben

Waar het op neerkomt: in elke taal zijn legio voorbeelden te vinden van woorden die een betekenis hebben die sterk afwijkt van wat tal van andere Europese talen als gangbare betekenis hanteren. Zes, zeven, acht, negen talen kiezen voor betekenis a, maar die ene taal kiest voor voor betekenis b, en wat voor een betekenis! Er is niets nieuws onder de zon. _Laconiek _is simpelweg een van die voorbeelden.


----------



## eno2

Hahaha, heb je al een ander voorbeeld gevonden? Tot zolang zou ik maar in het enkelvoud spreken. Ik zal er eens een beetje tijd gaan insteken zie om voorbeelden te geven van gebruik van laconiek als "kort van stof"

Hoezo 'wat voor een betekenis'. Flegmatiek is een verre bijbetekenis.

Volgens mij is DVD fout wegens onvolledig in deze. Maar als dat niet het geval mocht zijn:

Hebben wij wel het recht dat voor Spartanen zo kenschetsend woord een andere betekenis toe te te kennen dan de oude en de nieuwe Grieken en al de andere grote talen? Neen. Dat zou zeker een aberratie zijn.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> in elke taal zijn legio voorbeelden te vinden van woorden die een betekenis hebben die sterk afwijkt van wat tal van andere Europese talen als gangbare betekenis hanteren.


Inderdaad. Nog een voorbeeld:_ semester_ betekent in het Zweeds vakantie. Het is voor zover ik weet de enige taal waarin dat woord die betekenis heeft.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> k bedoel dat de niet opname van de hoofdbetekenis in DVD een aberratie is.


Maar het is helemaal geen hoofdbetekenis van _laconiek_ in het Nederlands. Het is niet omdat het in een hele rits andere talen een hoofdbetekenis is, dat dat in het Nederlands ook zo moet zijn.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Maar het is helemaal geen hoofdbetekenis van _laconiek_ in het Nederlands.


Volgens mij dus wel.


> Het is niet omdat het in een hele rits andere talen een hoofdbetekenis is, dat dat in het Nederlands ook zo moet zijn.


Het moet niet, maar het kan wel opgenomen worden naast de andere betekenis. Zoals ik zei, beschouw ik dat ontbreken als een onvolledigheid

OK de stand is nu twee twee tussen de draaddeelnemers.

Ik wacht nog steeds op een gelijkaardig voorbeeld waar het Nederlands alle andere talen tart in het verdraaien van een in betekenis onveranderd overgeleverd cognaat sinds de jaren vijfhonderd voor Christus. .

En als ik lapidair gebruik i.p.v laconiek, dan reageert iemand hier van 'wat is dat?



> DVD
> figuurlijk zoals past bij inscripties, kort en kernachtig
> •lapidaire stijl
> •zich lapidair uitdrukken



En dat is dan precies waar de Spartanen beroemd voor zijn, maar dan onder de kwalificatie laconiek in  een massa andere grotere talen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Volgens mij dus wel.


Maar de gemiddelde taalgebruiker zal je daar dus geen gelijk in geven. Van Dale gaat uit van de gemiddelde taalgebruiker.



eno2 said:


> Het moet niet, maar het kan wel opgenomen worden naast de andere betekenis. Zoals ik zei, beschouw ik dat ontbreken als een onvolledigheid.



Van Dale is pas onvolledig als de gemiddelde taalgebruiker bespeurt dat een betekenis van een woord niet genoemd wordt terwijl deze in het Nederlands taalgebied wel vrij algemeen in gebruik is.

Van Dale heeft al vele decennia geleden de prescriptieve of normerende aanpak verlaten. Het gaat er niet om wat mensen zouden moeten zeggen of zouden moeten bedoelen, het gaat erom wat ze daadwerkelijk zeggen en bedoelen. Deze descriptieve benadering is overigens ook wat van de huidige lexicografie verwacht wordt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar de gemiddelde taalgebruiker zal je daar dus geen gelijk in geven. Van Dale gaat uit van de gemiddelde taalgebruiker.


En een inschattingsfout is niet mogelijk?

Dit is geen exacte wetenschap, kijk naar de botsing tussen jouw link naar  Taaladvies (in een andere draad) over "ingevolge" versus "ten gevolge van", waar DVD en Taaladvies een diametraal tegenovergesteld verhaaltje opdissen.



> *laconiek (doodkalm, onverschillig) - etymologiebank.nl*
> www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/laconiek
> ... Spartanen eisten dat zij hun wapenen zouden overgeven, antwoordde Leonidas, hun aanvoerder: 'Kom ze maar halen'. Dat was een echt _laconiek antwoord_.


Het was zeker buitengewoon  kort van stof. Vier woorden. En ongetwijfeld ook doodkalm uitgebracht. Onaangedaan, maar niet onverschillig, wel juist zeer gedetermineerd.
Doodkalm en doodbedaard geeft evenwel geen enkele info over de lengte van een mededeling. Laconiek wél. Waarom dacht je dat Spartanen geen grote redenaars hadden? Daar waren ze te laconiek voor. Te kort van stof. Want flegma is GEEN  hinder voor een redenaar.

Encyclo geeft 13(!) definities
*Laconiek - 8 definities - Encyclo*
 1) Achteloos 2) Bedaard 3) Doodkalm 4) Doodleuk 5) Flegmatiek 6) Indifferent 7) Kalm 8) Kort 9) Kort en bondig 10) Kortaf 11) Lauw 12) Leuk 13) Leukweg 14 ...


----------



## bibibiben

Nog meer voorbeelden waar het Nederlands nogal afwijkt van andere talen in Europa:

_Raar_ heeft in het Nederlands de betekenis van _vreemd_, in veel andere talen hebben cognaten de betekenis van _zeldzaam_.
_Braaf _heeft in het Nederlands niet de betekenis van _dapper_, in andere talen hebben cognaten deze betekenis wel.
Cognaten van _liniaal_ hebben in andere talen een compleet andere betekenis dan die van _meetlat_.
Cognaten van _brutaal _hebben in veel andere talen niet de betekenis van _vrijpostig.
Vals _heeft in het Nederlands als eerste betekenis _gemeen_, terwijl andere talen vrij algemeen in de buurt blijven van _verkeerd_ of _onjuist_.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> En een inschattingsfout is niet mogelijk?


Als iedereen een inschattingsfout lijkt te maken behalve jij, dan klopt je taalgevoel niet.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Encyclo geeft 8(!) definities
> *Laconiek - 8 definities - Encyclo*
> 1) Achteloos 2) Bedaard 3) Doodkalm 4) Doodleuk 5) Flegmatiek 6) Indifferent 7) Kalm 8) Kort 9) Kort en bondig 10) Kortaf 11) Lauw 12) Leuk 13) Leukweg 14 ...



Neem je deze website nog steeds serieus, na alles wat er op dit forum gezegd is over websites die zonder enige schifting het internet afschuimen op zoek naar materiaal om er maar hun kolommen mee te kunnen vullen?

Hoe wanhopig moet je zijn als je kritiek hebt op Van Dale maar Encyclo als betrouwbare bron opvoert?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Als iedereen een inschattingsfout lijkt te maken behalve jij, dan klopt je taalgevoel niet.


 Iedereen?  Het gaat over DVD. En je weeral eens denigrerend uitlaten over mijn taalgevoel, totaal onterecht in dit geval. ...   Laconiek geeft de info "kort van stof" mee zei ik, niet alleen in alle grote talen, maar ook in het Nederlands. iets wat "flegmatisch" niet doet.
Ik ben bezig met citaten opsommen die dat bewijzen.




Doelwit Electrabel

Dat is zonder meer kort van stof.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Neem je deze website nog steeds serieus, na alles wat er op dit forum gezegd is over websites die zonder enige schifting het internet afschuimen op zoek naar materiaal om er maar hun kolommen mee te kunnen vullen?
> 
> Hoe wanhopig moet je zijn als je kritiek hebt op Van Dale maar Encyclo als betrouwbare bron opvoert?





Encyclo heeft dan zeker  heel uitzonderlijk  alle andere betekenissen weggeschift die al helemaal niet van toepassing zijn???

Van Dale daarentegen heeft in dit geval de belangrijkste betekenis weggeschift. Een iet of wat taalliefhebber zou bij minder wanhopig worden dan zo'n kemel.


----------



## eno2

Gulden Vrijheid?

Kort van stof.


> Voor wie het écht niet zou weten: *'Et alors?*' ('En dan?') was het antwoord van Mitterrand toen in 1994 het Franse magazine Paris Match aan le président de la République op de man af vroeg of het klopte dat hij een buitenechtelijke dochter had. Naar verluidt was het in Parijse politieke kringen al vele jaren bekend dat François Mitterrand samen met Anne Pingeot, de conservator van het Musée d'Orsay, een dochter had.
> 
> Sindsdien is Mitterrands *laconieke *antwoord op die vraag een van de klassieke quotes uit de moderne geschiedenis.


Et Alors? Het echte verhaal achter de mythe van Mitterrand en Mazarine

Kort van stof.Twee woorden. Laconieker kan je nog slechts met 1 woord zijn.

Zou  Wiki serieus tenemen zijn? Je citeerde Wiki als zelf en die zei "kort van stof".


> Laconiek
> De inwoners van Laconië waren in de Oudheid bekend om hun gewoonte zich op snedige wijze en liefst zo kort mogelijk uit te drukken. Dit verklaart het ontstaan van de uitdrukking _laconiek_, dat wil zeggen snedig, gevat, en bovendien _blijk gevend dat men de zaken doodkalm opneemt, zonder zich druk te maken_ (volgens Van Dale).


Laconië - Wikipedia
Dat "bovendien" slaat dus op Van Dale want het staat_ cursief _geciteerd . Maar de eerste betekenis is volgens Wiki dus: zo kort mogelijk. Zoals ik al zei: kort van stof.

Ik kan zo  doorgaan met citaten en bewijzen...


----------



## eno2

> *LACONIEK *
> Woordsoort: bnw., bw.
> 
> Eigenlijk: op de manier van de Laconiërs, de bewoners van het grieksche landschap Laconica, die in de oudheid bekend waren om hunne gewoonte zich zoo kort mogelijk uit te drukken, en dus: met weinig woorden, kort en krachtig; maar in 't Ndl. meestal gebruikt in den afgeleiden zin van: blijk gevende dat men de zaken doodkalm opvat, zonder zich druk te maken, doodbedaard.


http://www.wnt.inl.nl/iWDB/search?actie=article&wdb=WNT&id=M036176&lemmodern=laconiek

Ik moet wel echt wanhopig zijn om zelfs het WNT te citeren...
...En de eigenlijke betekenis die het WNT geeft is... de mijne
De afgeleide betekenis is die die meestal gebruikt wordt in het Nederlands...Meestal, maar lang niet altijd, beweer ik er nog maar eens bij...

Het kan best zijn dat het woord een betekenisverschuiving ondergaan geeft, maar de "eigenlijke" betekenis is lang niet verdwenen uit het dagelijks gebruik.

Het gratis elektronisch woordenboek van WR is betrouwbaar en het zal nu tenminste naar een draad "laconiek" verwijzen, waarin de "eigenlijke betekenis" van "laconiek" benadrukt wordt. Het is niet, dat ik daarmee valse informatie zou verstrekt hebben vanuit een betwijfelbaar taalgevoel.

Via WR kan men een verzoek tot aanpassing richten aan woordenboekmakers. Dat heb ik gedaan naar Van Dale toe voor het lemma "laconiek".


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Encyclo heeft dan zeker  heel uitzonderlijk  alle andere betekenissen weggeschift die al helemaal niet van toepassing zijn???



Encyclo struint het internet af op zoek naar woordenlijsten en zet alles wat het vindt, of het nou uit betrouwbare bron komt of niet, onder elkaar.



eno2 said:


> Van Dale daarentegen heeft in dit geval de belangrijkste betekenis weggeschift. Een iet of wat taalliefhebber zou bij minder wanhopig worden dan zo'n kemel.



Dit zegt Van Dale over zichzelf:

"Het Van Dale Groot woordenboek van de Nederlandse taal is een verklarend woordenboek van het hedendaagse Nederlands dat tevens een terugblik biedt op de ontwikkeling van de Nederlandse woordenschat van circa 1880 tot 2015."

Dat de oorspronkelijke betekenis van _laconiek_ niet in Van Dale vermeld wordt, zou weleens kunnen betekenen dat het woord ook al eind 19e eeuw zelden in die betekenis gebruikt werd, waarna besloten is deze compleet in onbruik geraakte betekenis te schrappen om zo ruimte te creëren/behouden voor woorden en betekenissen die nu levend zijn of, terug in het verleden tot aan 1880, levend zijn geweest.



eno2 said:


> Et Alors? Het echte verhaal achter de mythe van Mitterrand en Mazarine


Als er in het Frans één uitdrukking is die wijst op doodkalme onverschilligheid, dan is het wel _et alors_.

Ook je citaat over de Staten van Friesland wijst niet in de richting van _kort en bondig_. Er wordt zelfs gesproken van een omslachtig antwoord. Nee, het draait hier om de doodleuke weigering om te betalen.

Het heeft trouwens weinig zin om met allerlei citaten te komen. Ook als een reactie kort is, wil dat nog niet zeggen dat dus de betekenis _kort en bondig_ bedoeld is. Immers, ook een korte reactie kan laconiek klinken. Oftewel uitgesproken met doodkalme onverschilligheid. Je kunt natuurlijk wel op zoek gaan naar citaten waarin absoluut geen sprake kan zijn van een intonatie die doodkalme onverschilligheid verraadt, maar dat klinkt als een welhaast onmogelijke klus. Zelfs als je snuffelt in 19e-eeuwse boeken en andere belegen geschriften, zal het nog verdraaid lastig zijn om te stuiten op een zin waarin _laconiek _absoluut niet te interpreteren is als _doodleuk_, _onverschillig_, maar alléén als _kort en bondig_. Met geluidsopnames zou je dan weer wel een end komen, omdat dan de afwezigheid of juist aanwezigheid van een laconieke ondertoon duidelijk waarneembaar is. Maar ja, hoe doorzoek je die efficiënt op het woord _laconiek_?



eno2 said:


> Zou  Wiki serieus tenemen zijn?


Wikipedia is een encyclopedie aangemaakt door gewone mensen. Wie deze alinea geschreven heeft, had duidelijker tot uitdrukking moeten brengen dat _laconiek_ inmiddels is afgedwaald van zijn oorspronkelijke betekenis. Maar ja, is die persoon lexicograaf? Waarschijnlijk niet. Zijn of haar interesse ligt waarschijnlijk meer op het vlak van geschiedenis. Wie weet. Wikipedia is in dit geval vooral interessant omdat het naar een betrouwbare bron verwijst, namelijk naar Van Dale. De formulering van de zin zelf is geen materiaal om een betoog op te bouwen.



eno2 said:


> http://www.wnt.inl.nl/iWDB/search?actie=article&wdb=WNT&id=M036176&lemmodern=laconiek
> 
> Ik moet wel echt wanhopig zijn om zelfs het WNT te citeren...
> ...En de eigenlijke betekenis die het WNT geeft is... de mijne
> De afgeleide betekenis is die die meestal gebruikt wordt in het Nederlands...Meestal, maar lang niet altijd, beweer ik er nog maar eens bij...



Nou, behoorlijk wanhopig. Was het verouderde taalgebruik je in het lemma niet opgevallen? Dit lemma dateert nog van voor de Eerste Wereldoorlog. Het WNT is er niet voor het opzoeken van moderne betekenissen. Het WNT is vooral interessant om ontwikkelingen in de Nederlandse taal te bestuderen. Van Dale vermeldt niet uitputtend de vele dode betekenissen van een woord, het WNT wel. Het WNT is dus een goudmijn, maar leent zich er niet voor om te bewijzen dat een woord heden ten dage nog in een specifieke betekenis gebruikt wordt. Als je de pagina bezoekt die toegang geeft tot het WNT, staat het er ook heel duidelijk: historische woordenboeken op internet. In 1911 was jouw betekenis van _laconiek _trouwens al naarstig doende de uitgang te zoeken, want het woord werd toen al "meestal gebruikt in den afgeleiden zin". Meer dan honderd jaar geleden dus al.

Maar toch, als je wilt klinken als een 19e-eeuws heerschap, blijf dan _laconiek_ vooral in de betekenis van _kort en bondig_ gebruiken. Wat let je. Je zult niet altijd op de juiste wijze begrepen worden, maar misschien is dat ook wel niet van belang?


----------



## eno2

Wiktionary has it quite as it should be:


kernspreukig
doodkalm en zonder zich druk te maken
laconiek - WikiWoordenboek




De Standaard

Ik zou 650 voorbeelden kunnen geven uit deze prestigieuze krant alleen al. Als toegang dikwijls niet betalend was.


----------



## bibibiben

Ook Wiktionary is het werk van liefhebberende mensen. Sommigen van hen beschikken over aardig wat bagage, anderen minder of helemaal niet. Het nadeel van Wiktionary is bovendien dat het niet aan bronvermelding doet.

De omschrijving _kernspreukig, _een zwaar verouderd adjectief bij _kernspreuk_, doet trouwens vermoeden dat de bron een of ander 19e-eeuws geschrift was. Misschien wel het _Kunstwoordenboek, of Verklaring van allerhande vreemde woorden, benamingen. _Uit 1843. Vervolgens vindt dat opgediepte, verouderde woord zijn weg naar het bekende clubje. Niet alleen wiktionary.org, maar ook encyclo.nl, mijnwoordenboek.nl, synoniemen.info en noem maar op. Ze verwijzen naar elkaar en praten elkaar na, maar hebben ondertussen uit het oog verloren dat _laconiek_ in deze betekenis anno 2017 niet meer gebruikt wordt.

Een betrouwbare bron is niet alleen Van Dale, maar ook etymologiebank.nl, waar men zich baseert op bestaande etymologische publicaties en/of specialisten aan het werk zet. Etymologiebank.nl vermeldt over _laconiek _ondubbelzinnig dat de betekenis al in de 19e eeuw van _kort en bondig_ verschoof naar _onverschillig, doodkalm_. De oorspronkelijke betekenis is dus verlaten.


----------



## eno2

> www.knack.be/nieuws/politiek/kunstencentrum.../article-longread-799955.html10 jan. 2017 - Het verloor de 360.000 euro subsidie die het jaarlijks van de Vlaamse overheid ontving. Het huis reageerde _laconiek_ in een kort persbericht: ...



Verbazend toch hé dat laconiek zo dikwijls verbonden blijft  met kort, kernachtig en snedig, heden ten dage.
Ik kan duizenden  voorbeelden blijven geven uit de hedendaagse media.



> Als een lezer een opmerking maakt over work-lifebalans, antwoordt Samyn _laconiek_: "Dan moet je geen architect worden." ADVERTISING. inRead invented by


Philippe Samyn: "Elf uur werken per dag? Evident, toch?"



> *Wateroverlast op Rock Werchter: Torhout biedt laconiek hulp - HLN.be*
> www.hln.be/.../Wateroverlast-op-Rock-Werchter-Torhout-biedt-laconiek-hulp.dhtml
> 29 jun. 2016 - Dat is de _laconieke_ boodschap van de lokale krant De Weekbode aan het adres van Rock Werchter-organisator Herman Schueremans.
> 
> 
> "Hallo Herman, ier ist nog droge", meldt de krant op haar Facebookpagina. "En een podium is rap gezet hoor, we hebben daar al wat ervaring mee", voegt de krant toe.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Verbazend toch hé dat laconiek zo dikwijls verbonden blijft  met kort, kernachtig en snedig, heden ten dage.
> Ik kan duizenden  voorbeelden blijven geven uit de hedendaagse media.



Ik had al eerder gezegd dat juist ook uit korte antwoorden doodkalme onverschilligheid kan spreken. Ook dit is weer zo'n voorbeeld: kunstorganisatie verliest tonnen aan subsidie, maar verklaart doodleuk dat ze doorgaan. Alsof dit slechte nieuws ze niet deert.

Je hebt een citaat nodig waarin op geen enkele wijze een onverschillige houding gelezen kan worden. Voorbeeld:

"Wat een gloedvol betoog was dat. En je hield het bovendien laconiek. Daar hou ik van." (_Gloedvol_ staat haaks op een onverschillige houding.)

Succes.


Edit: Laat ik een beter voorbeeld geven, want een gloedvolle toon gaat natuurlijk ook maar moeilijk samen met bondigheid. Deze dan:

"Dat was een helder, kritisch betoog. En je hield het bovendien laconiek. Daar hou ik van."


----------



## eno2

Ik zei al dat Leonidas helemaal niet onverschillig was. Je denkt toch niet dat ik JOU nog wil overtuigen? Je gaat de meest overduidelijke voorbeelden ALTIJD van een primaire naar een secundaire of tertiaire betekenis in jouw richting ombuigen.
DOODKALM IS EEN PARS PRO TOTO UITLEG VOOR LACONIEK.
Primair> kort en bondig
Secundair>snedig
Tertiair> doodkalm
Natuurlijk is laconiek meestal doodkalm  . Waardoor het moeilijk is de twee totaal te scheiden. Niet voor niets is de betekenis veschoven. Maar doodkalm is niet altijd laconiek.
Ik zei al dat laconiek een wijze van verbale uiting was: kort en snedig, en dat is meestal ook doodkalm gebracht. Doodkalm is een gemoedstoestand. In die toestand  kan je ellenlange uitingen presteren. Dat is niet laconiek.



> 10 jan. 2011 - Trump bekritiseert Sanders op Twitter, maar die antwoordt _laconiek_ *met twee woorden *.


 Ook niet kort genoeg zeker?

www.demorgen.be

Als hij doodkalm antwoordt met twee woorden, dan is dat laconiek.


----------



## bibibiben

> Primair> kort en bondig
> Secundair>snedig
> Tertiair> doodkalm


In elke taal komen legio woorden voor met een betekenis of betekenissen die afgeleid zijn van een oorspronkelijke betekenis die niet meer in gebruik is of anders wel sterk verouderd is. Neem het woord _leuk_. Ooit betekende dat _lauw_ (denk aan het Engelse _*luke*warm_). Die primaire betekenis is in het Nederlands compleet verloren gegaan. Daarvan afgeleid is de betekenis _traag/kalm/bedaard_. Die is niet verloren gegaan, maar leidt een zieltogend bestaan. Deze afgeleide betekenis is alleen nog bewaard gebleven in de samenstellingen _doodleuk_ en _leukweg_. Vanuit _bedaard _werd de stap naar _aardig _gemaakt_. _Vervolgens kwamen ook _plezierig _en _grappig _binnen handbereik.

Natuurlijk zijn er ook woorden die de oorspronkelijke betekenis hebben gehandhaafd naast de afgeleide betekenis(sen), maar _laconiek_ is daar niet een van. Het is je ook nog niet gelukt om aan te tonen dat _laconiek_ wel tot die groep woorden behoort. Vooralsnog heb je je alleen kunnen beroepen op dubieuze bronnen en op citaten die je op afwijkende wijze interpreteert zonder dat daartoe enige noodzaak bestaat.



eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk is laconiek meestal doodkalm.


Nee, altijd. In het moderne Nederlands is afscheid genomen van de oorspronkelijke betekenis.



eno2 said:


> Niet voor niets is de betekenis veschoven.


Juist, verschoven. De oorspronkelijke betekenis is verlaten. Zie _leuk_ hierboven.



eno2 said:


> Maar doodkalm is niet altijd laconiek.


Ja, en? Als _doodkalm_ meerdere betekenissen in zich herbergt, kan _laconiek_ inderdaad niet altijd _doodkalm _betekenen. Er zijn inderdaad zinnen te bedenken waarin _doodkalm_ zoiets als _op je dooie akkertje_ betekent. Vervanging door _laconiek_ is dan uitgesloten.



eno2 said:


> Ik zei al dat laconiek een wijze van verbale uiting was: kort en snedig, en dat is meestal ook doodkalm gebracht.


Dat is het dus niet. Het is juist andersom: wie zich laconiek uitlaat, brengt zijn uiting met doodkalme onverschilligheid. Daarnaast kán deze uiting kort zijn, maar dat is juist géén vereiste. Bovendien is een laconieke uiting in het moderne Nederlands niet snedig. En als je _bondig _de definitie geeft van _op zakelijke wijze beknopt_, dan is een laconieke uiting evenmin bondig. Een laconieke houding verdraagt zich slecht met zakelijkheid.



eno2 said:


> 10 jan. 2011 - Trump bekritiseert Sanders op Twitter, maar die antwoordt _laconiek_ *met twee woorden *.



_Laconiek _wijst alleen op onverschilligheid, die in dit geval kort wordt verwoord.

Vergelijk:
10 jan. 2011 - Trump bekritiseert Sanders op Twitter, maar die antwoordt _doodkalm_* met twee woorden *.

Of:
10 jan. 2011 - Trump bekritiseert Sanders op Twitter, maar die antwoordt _onverschillig _*met twee woorden *.

Zowel _doodleuk_ als _onverschillig_ drukt alleen uit met welke intentie of houding die twee woorden zijn gebracht. Geen van deze adjectieven draagt in zichzelf de betekenis van beknoptheid. Je had op die plaats in de zin ook  _geërgerd, schuimbekkend _of _arrogant _kunnen zetten. Dan zal ook niemand beweren dat nu het bewijs is geleverd dat in de definitie van woorden als _geërgerd_, _schuimbekkend_ en _arrogant _opgenomen moet worden dat er sprake is van beknoptheid.

Als je nog steeds meent dat _laconiek_ niet per definitie het element van doodkalme onverschilligheid bevat, moet het toch niet moeilijk zijn om citaten te vinden waarin dit woord wordt gebruikt zonder dat er in verste verte gesproken kan worden van doodkalme onverschilligheid? Stop dus vooral met zoeken naar korte reacties. We weten immers al dat doodleuke, onverschillige reacties heel kort kunnen zijn. Net zoals grappige reacties dat kunnen zijn. En woeste, beleefde, hooghartige, verlegen, stompzinnige, valse reacties. Waar het nu op aankomt, is dat er een niet-19e-eeuwse zin boven water komt waaruit zonneklaar blijkt dat _laconiek _alléén de oorspronkelijke betekenis _kort en bondig_ kan hebben.

Ikzelf heb uit een boek van 1822 al wel een citaat kunnen opdiepen waarin _laconiek_ alleen maar de betekenis _bondig_ kan hebben:

"Zijne stijl heeft iets laconiek, maar is sierlijk, waarom zijne geschriften met genoegen gelezen werden."
Uit: Algemeen woordenboek van kunsten en wetenschappen, 1822.

Een sierlijke stijl die tegelijkertijd onverschillig is? Dat gaat niet samen. Maar goed, dat is 1822. Nu nog een voorbeeld uit de 21e eeuw.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dit doet me denken aan mensen die iets tegen het woord "verdriedubbelen" hebben, zeggende dat driedubbel eigenlijk zes keer is.
Soms verandert taal gewoon niet zoals je zou willen.

En met 'soms' bedoel ik best wel vaak 

Heb je ook iets tegen het Engelse woord 'actually'?


----------



## eno2

Ik vraag me af wat  vertalers ermee doen,  gegeven dat het woord laconiek in al de mij bekende talen eensluidend "using or involving the use of a minimum of words" betekent en in het Nederlands "doodkalm, flegmatisch".

Ik durf er mijn hoedje op verwedden dat er  evenveel of meer het ongewijzigd toch als laconiek zullen "vertalen".




bibibiben said:


> I
> _Laconiek _wijst alleen op onverschilligheid, die in dit geval kort wordt verwoord.



Wat weet jij veel of Sanders onverschillig is.  Jij schrijft hem dat toe voor de gelegenheid. Bovendien is hij volgens mij helemaal niet onverschillig. Dat schrijf ik hem toe met veel grotere waarschijnlijkheid. Maar weten kunnen we het allebei niet zeker, we kunnen namelijk in zijn innerlijk niet kijken. 

Plus, "onverschillig" staat niet eens in de definitie van Van Dale. Laat maar vallen dus.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik vraag me af wat  vertalers ermee doen,  gegeven dat het woord laconiek in al de mij bekende talen eensluidend "using or involving the use of a minimum of words" betekent en in het Nederlands "doodkalm, flegmatisch". Ik durf er mijn hoedje op verwedden dat er  evenveel of meer het ongewijzigd toch als laconiek zullen "vertalen".



Aan het Engelse _laconic_ kleven wel meer smaken dan wat de gratis woordenboeken je wijsmaken. En er is een interessante ontwikkeling in het Engels gaande die je wellicht zal verrassen.

Nu eerst een opsomming van mogelijke vertalingen van _laconic_ in zijn meer traditionele betekenissen:

1.
_"For slavery we have many archival texts that were meant to be kept for a brief period of time to fend off disputes about ownership. These are usually laconic and structured simply, with little unnecessary detail. Their point usually is to name living witnesses who would be able to confirm the agreement of the parties concerned."_
(Uit: The Cambridgde World History of Slavery, Volume 1, 2009)

In de passage hierboven komt _laconic_ overeen met _concise _of _brief_. Wellicht ook _terse_. In het Nederlands zou je voor _kort, bondig _of _beknopt _kunnen kiezen. Zelfs _zakelijk _zou nog kunnen. Eventueel _concies_, voor wie van duur doen houdt.

2.
_"Mountain dwellers and mountain lovers are a laconic tribe. They know the futility of words"_ (Edna Ferber).

Nu komt laconic overeen met _tightlipped_ of _taciturn_. In het Nederlands kun je kiezen voor _zwijgzaam_ of _gesloten_. Misschien ook _stil _of de omschrijvingen _van weinig woorden_ of _weinig spraakzaam_.

3.
_"Usually so laconic in the office, Dr. Lahey seemed less guarded, more relaxed."_
Hier zien we in _laconic _een aspect dat in het Nederlandse _laconiek_ ontbreekt.  Mijn Collins COBUILD English Dictionary omschrijft dit gebruik van _laconic _als "[using] very few words to say something, so that you sometimes seem rude and unfriendly". In het Nederlands duidt een laconieke houding daarentegen eerder op flegma, waardoor een tegenstelling met _relaxed _niet mogelijk zou zijn.

Engelse synoniemen zijn nu onder meer _curt _en _short-spoken._ In het Nederlands zou je kunnen kiezen voor _kortaf _of _stug_. Wellicht ook _kortaangebonden_. Zelfs _bot _kan in bepaalde gevallen nog.

Echter, in toenemende mate wordt in het Engels _laconic_ gebruikt zoals dat in het Nederlands gebeurt. Er zijn voorbeelden te over. En natuurlijk zijn er ook in het Engelstalige gebied lui die dit soort ontwikkelingen betreuren. Wat ik vond op Laconic:

_"I review a lot of books, and I can tell you that the word ‘laconic’ is very popular with modern authors – and almost none of them use it in the OED sense of ‘brief, concise; (of person) affecting a brief style of speech’. [...] 

In fact it’s acquiring a specialised connotation of cool, detached, superior irony – it’s never used to mean savagely or bitterly ironic. ‘Laconic’ is undergoing, if it hasn’t already undergone, the phenomenon philologists know as ‘catachresis’ – picturesquely defined by Simeon Potter, in Our Language, as when words ‘fall away from their better selves’. People start using the word wrongly; the wrong usage spreads until it usurps the correct one – at which point the ‘correct’ meaning is no longer correct, and the wrong usage is no longer wrong. It may already be time to change that OED definition."_

_"Cool, detached, superior irony." _Ja hoor, deze kwalifcaties zijn ook aardig van toepassing op het Nederlandse _laconiek_, dat eveneens van zijn wortels af is geraakt. En dus zal de vertaler _laconic _meer dan eens met _laconiek_ kunnen of zelfs moeten vertalen.




eno2 said:


> Wat weet jij veel of Sanders onverschillig is.  Jij schrijft hem dat toe voor de gelegenheid. Bovendien is hij volgens mij helemaal niet onverschillig. Dat schrijf ik hem toe met veel grotere waarschijnlijkheid. Maar weten kunnen we het allebei niet zeker, we kunnen namelijk in zijn innerlijk niet kijken.


Het gaat niet om Sanders, maar om Trump. En omdat het woord _laconiek_ valt, dat in Nederland een betekenisontwikkeling heeft doorgemaakt waar jij maar niet aan wilt, weten we dus wat voor indruk Trump heeft gemaakt. Trump trekt zich kennelijk weinig aan van de kritiek van Sanders en maakt er dus weinig woorden aan vuil.



eno2 said:


> Plus, "onverschillig" staat niet eens in de definitie van Van Dale. Laat maar vallen dus.



Etymologiebank.nl noemt _onverschillig_ wel. Logisch, want _doodkalm_ (of _doodgemoedereerd_) drukt een vorm van onverschilligheid uit: mij raakt het niet wat je zegt, ik word er niet warm of koud van, en dat laat ik in mijn uitlatingen horen.

Overigens laat Van Dale wel een steek vallen. In de omschrijving van _doodgemoedereerd_ en _laconiek_ neemt Van Dale zijn toevlucht tot _doodkalm_. _Doodkalm_ zelf ontbreekt echter in het woordenboek. Dat kan beter.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Aan het Engelse _laconic_ kleven wel meer smaken dan wat de gratis woordenboeken je wijsmaken. .



Nogmaals:
Dit is wat het gratis woordenboek WR English je "wijsmaakt" (SIC):
la•con•ic _/ləˈkɑnɪk/_  adj.

using few words;
terse;
concise:His laconic reply to our appeal for help was "Look elsewhere.''laconic - WordReference.com Dictionary of English







bibibiben said:


> Overigens laat Van Dale wel een steek vallen. In de omschrijving van _doodgemoedereerd_ en _laconiek_ neemt Van Dale zijn toevlucht tot _doodkalm_. _Doodkalm_ zelf ontbreekt echter in het woordenboek. Dat kan beter.


Doodkalm is notabene het sleutelwoord in de definitie van laconiek.



> De onderzoeksrechter in Charleroi heeft de vader van een zwaar verwaarloosd kind van 21 maanden aangehouden. De moeder van de baby is in verdenking gesteld, eveneens wegens het onthouden van verzorging en voedsel. Het jongetje had enkele bevroren teentjes die in het ziekenhuis moesten geamputeerd worden.
> Zaterdagavond werd het kind, ondervoed en met diepe vrieswonden aan de voeten, met spoed naar het ziekenhuis gebracht door zijn meter. Zij was door de vader aangesproken over de gezondheidstoestand van de peuter.
> De artsen stelden de ernst van de verwondingen vast en lieten het kind meteen overbrengen naar het ziekenhuis Saint-Luc in Brussel. Een aantal tenen moest geamputeerd worden. De jongen was ook uitgehonderd.
> Tijdens het verhoor toonden de ouders zich zeer* laconiek* over de oorzaken die aanleiding gaven tot de hospitalisatie van hun kind. Daarop werd de vader aangehouden, de moeder werd op dezelfde gronden in verdenking gesteld maar onder alternatieve maatregelen vrijgelatenVerwaarloosde peuter verliest teentjes: vader aangehouden, zwangere moeder in verdenking gesteld



Ze waren duidelijk kort van stof. Ze hielden namelijk hun kiezen op elkaar. Of ze zich ook doodkalm voelden  of niet daar kan je maar naar gissen.


> *Thibaut Courtois trapt zelf heerlijke vrije trap in de winke... - Gazet van ...*
> www.gva.be/cnt/.../thibaut-courtois-trapt-zelf-heerlijke-vrije-trap-in-de-winkelhaak
> 9 jan. 2017 - ... filmpje vanop training dat hijzelf op Twitter zette. Daarin scoort de doelman zelf een perfecte vrije trap. "Soms scoor ik ook", klinkt het _laconiek_ ...



Kort. Vier woorden. Het is toch raar, dat laconiek altijd kort is. Doodkalm zegt niets over lengte.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nogmaals:
> Dit is wat het gratis woordenboek WR English je "wijsmaakt" (SIC):
> la•con•ic /ləˈkɑnɪk/  adj.
> using few words;
> terse;
> concise:His laconic reply to our appeal for help was "Look elsewhere.''laconic - WordReference.com Dictionary of English



Wat een gebrek aan nieuwsgierigheid. Er valt zo veel dieper te graven. De karige definitie die je op internet vindt, is ontoereikend om _laconic_ te onderscheiden van adjectieven die dicht in de buurt liggen. Raadpleeg op z’n minst een synoniemenwoordenboek.

Papieren woordenboeken blijven ook nog steeds van onschatbare waarde. Mijn Collins COBUILD English Language Dictionary uit 1993, een woordenboek dat put uit een corpus van het Engels zoals het daadwerkelijk gebruikt wordt, noteerde al:

“[using] very few words to say something so that you sometimes seem rude and unfriendly”.

Mijn Collins COBUILD English Language Dictionary uit 1997, slechts vier jaar later, maakt daar al van:

“[using] very few words to say something so that they seem seem casual or unfriendly”.

Kijk, daar is zomaar _casual_ erin gevoegd.

En sindsdien is _laconic_ verder geëvolueerd. Ik herhaal nogmaals het citaat van schrijver en journalist Brandon Robshaw plus mijn commentaar. Je bent er met een grote boog omheen gelopen, dus ik zet het nog eens even in de schijnwerpers:



bibibiben said:


> _"I review a lot of books, and I can tell you that the word ‘laconic’ is very popular with modern authors – and almost none of them use it in the OED sense of ‘brief, concise; (of person) affecting a brief style of speech’. [...]_
> 
> _In fact it’s acquiring a specialised connotation of cool, detached, superior irony – it’s never used to mean savagely or bitterly ironic. ‘Laconic’ is undergoing, if it hasn’t already undergone, the phenomenon philologists know as ‘catachresis’ – picturesquely defined by Simeon Potter, in Our Language, as when words ‘fall away from their better selves’. People start using the word wrongly; the wrong usage spreads until it usurps the correct one – at which point the ‘correct’ meaning is no longer correct, and the wrong usage is no longer wrong. It may already be time to change that OED definition."_
> 
> _"Cool, detached, superior irony."_ Ja hoor, deze kwalificaties zijn ook aardig van toepassing op het Nederlandse _laconiek_, dat eveneens van zijn wortels af is geraakt. En dus zal de vertaler _laconic_ meer dan eens met _laconiek_ kunnen of zelfs moeten vertalen.



En laat ik nog meer interessante citaten toevoegen, zoals van de Australische jurist Julian Burnside, die zich graag in de Engelse taal verdiept:

“It  is difficult to pin down the current, received meaning of _laconic_. A statistically meaningless straw poll suggests that in Australia at present it means some thing like “laid back, relaxed”."

En daar laat Burnside het niet bij, hij bevestigt een vermoeden dat ik al eerder had: meerdere woorden die ooit het concept van bondigheid uitdrukken, zijn in het Engels aan de wandel gegaan:

"[…] Not only has _laconic_ shifted from its  origins, one  component  of  the  OED2  definition  (“brief,  concise, _sententious_”) has  also  shifted  from  its  original  meaning. _Sententious _ is  not  now  understood  as referring to brevity. It originally meant “Of the nature of a ‘sentence’ or aphoristic saying.”  But  then  drifted  to  “abounding in  pointed  maxims,  aphoristic”  and  so  by  degrees  to  its  recent  meaning  “affectedly  or  pompously  formal”.  Not  at  all _laconic_.

"The central characteristic of the _laconic_ and _spartan_ styles is terseness. But _terse_ has also shifted its meaning since it came  into  English  in  the  17th  century.  OED2 gives its original (now obsolete) meaning as  “wiped,  brushed;  smoothed;  clean-cut, sharp-cut; polished, burnished; neat, trim, spruce”.  It  comes  from  the  Latin _tergere_ to wipe. From there it drifted to “polished,refined, cultured”.

"[…] _terse _ has moved to its current  meaning  “freed  from  verbal  redundancy; neatly concise; compact and pithy in  style  or  language”.  But  it  has  an  edge: to be terse is now understood generally in a bad sense, brevity to the point of rudeness.  Curiously,  then_, terse, sententious, spartan_  and _laconic_,  which  once  meant the same thing, have drifted apart, moving outwards  from  a  common  point,  towards rudeness,  pomposity,  hardiness  and  amiability respectively."

Lieden die betekenisverschuiving niet kunnen verdragen, spreken hardere woorden uit over de nieuwe betekenis die _laconic _aan het aannemen is. Een van hen is Robert Hartwell Fiske. Uit zijn Dictionary of Unendurable English:

“*laconic* Misused for _emotionless_ (or similar words.) ● His tone of speech is laconic and pithy. Use _dispassionate_.  ● “Death Watch,”a laconic litany of medical patients who were given faulty terminal diagnoses, delivers a shorthand version of hope and fatalism run awry because of human error. Use _unemotional_. […] The meaning of the word _laconic_ is terse, concise; using few words. It does not mean unemotional, affectless, or dispassionate.

Exact deze drie woorden keren terug in een commentaar uit 2005 van Jesse Sheidlower, een van de redacteuren die betrokken zijn bij het samenstellen van de Oxford English Dictionary:

"I was recently reading an online post about an audiobook, and  read the comment, "Narrator a bit too laconic for my taste, but oh well." I thought, "How can it be the narrator's fault?", then realized that there's probably a semantic shift here, and did the usual exercise of asking a dozen or so highly educated twentysomethings what they thought the word meant, and discovered that they all think _laconic_ means something like 'emotionless; affectless; dispassionate'. [...]"

Jawel, _laconic_ maakt in het Engels van de 20e/21e eeuw de ontwikkeling door die het Nederlandse _laconiek_ in de 19e eeuw heeft doorgemaakt. En natuurlijk lopen daar dan mensen tegen te hoop. De strijd is nog niet gestreden en niet elk Engelstalig woordenboek duldt de nieuwlichterij in z'n kolommen. Het zal een kwestie van tijd zijn. In het Nederlands is het pleit beslecht in de 19e eeuw. De winnaar in dit taalgebied is dus al lang en breed bekend.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Doodkalm is notabene het sleutelwoord in de definitie van laconiek.



Ik weet niet wat precies je punt is, maar de betekenis van _doodkalm_ is wel af te leiden met Van Dale in de hand: doodgemoedereerd, alsof het niets bijzonders is. Oftewel,  je blijft onverschillig onder de gegeven situatie.



eno2 said:


> Ze waren duidelijk kort van stof. Ze hielden namelijk hun kiezen op elkaar. Of ze zich ook doodkalm voelden  of niet daar kan je maar naar gissen.



Je zit nog steeds op het verkeerde spoor.

Je komt met het schrijnende verhaal van ouders die hun pasgeboren kind voeding en zorg hebben onthouden, waardoor het met spoed naar het ziekenhuis gebracht moet worden. De ouders zelf tonen zich laconiek hierover. Let trouwens ook op het werkwoord _zich tonen_, dat een uitspraak doet over iemands houding of voorkomen. Wat doet natuurlijk de alarmbellen bij de politie afgaan? Die onaangedane, wegwuivende, doodgemoedereerde, onverschillige houding uiteraard. De woordenboekbetekenis is dus opnieuw van toepassing. In ieder geval hielden de ouders niet de kiezen op elkaar (stilzwijgen is in het Nederlands nooit een kenmerk geweest van _laconiek_). En of ze spaarzaam waren met hun woorden, valt niet uit het bericht op te maken, al is het natuurlijk niet uit te sluiten. Wie weinig betrokkenheid bij een persoon, zaak of kwestie voelt, zal er ongetwijfeld weinig woorden aan willen vuilmaken.

Als persoon X zegt dat een woord de betekenis heeft van _altijd A, niet noodzakelijkerwijs B_ en persoon Y zegt dat datzelfde woord de woordenboekbetekenis _altijd B, niet noodzakelijkerwijs A_ heeft, dan is het aan X om met een citaat te komen waarin dit woord inderdaad alléén maar betekenis A kan hebben en absoluut niet betekenis B. Alleen in dat geval is de bewering van persoon Y ontkracht.  Wat jij dus moet doen, is niet steeds maar weer zoeken naar zinnen die zowel de interpretatie A als B toelaten, maar alléén interpretatie A.

Zelf heb ik wel wat voorbeelden van een gebruik van _laconiek_ gevonden waarin het element van doodrustige effenheid ontbreekt:

1.
"Ik admireere het doordringend oordeel van den Heer Bleiswijk; 't is waar dat de Deductie of Memorie van den heer Van Palland niet door een alleen was opgesteld, althands men heeft me berigt, dat er de griffier Putman en de fiscaal Sandbergen aan zouwden gewerkt hebben, welke laatste een ongemeen schrander man is en van een laconique welspreekenheid."
(Brief uit 1771)

Kun je zowel effen onbewogen klinken en tegelijkertijd welsprekend zijn? Me dunkt van niet.

2.
"Zie daar alles. En even laconiek nu als de voorgestelde wet, even laconiek ook is de toelichting, die de Regering er ons van geeft: “Men heeft eene voorziening gemaakt, die als een noodzakelijk gevolg moet beschouwd worden van de bepaling van art. 75 der Grondwet.”
(Uit: Iets over het ontwerp van het Wetboek van Strafregt, 1843)

Een doodgemoedereerde wet? Nee. Een bondig verwoorde wet zonder enige uitweiding? Dat wel.

3.
—»Gij zult het zien,« was het antwoord; en Perea vervolgens eenige zijner ruiters toeroepende, beval hij twee hunner, op wreed laconieken toon, het lichaam van De Koning door middel hunner paarden van elkander te rukken.
—»Par los Santos, (Bij de heiligen) señor! daartoe zullen twee paarden niet genoeg zijn,« sprak Pedro, een hunner, »de ketter schijnt hard van been en sterk van spieren te zijn.«
—»Neem er dan vier!« zeide Perea, »sterven moet de ellendige muiter; maak spoed, ik beveel het.«
(Uit: Het beleg en de verdediging van Haarlem in 1572-73, deel II, 1844)

Iets leukweg en doodbedaard op wrede toon zeggen? Daar zal niemand in slagen. Wat nog wel kan: iets op onverschillige toon zeggen en daardoor wreed overkomen. Maar dat staat hier niet. De toon zelf is namelijk ook al wreed. In deze zin kan dus alleen sprake zijn van de betekenis _kortaf_ of iets in die richting.

Bovenstaande voorbeelden zouden jou in het gelijk stellen, maar helaas, opnieuw stammen ze uit de 18e en 19e eeuw, zoals je ziet. Het wachten is nog steeds op de 21e-eeuwse voorbeelden.



eno2 said:


> Kort. Vier woorden. Het is toch raar, dat laconiek altijd kort is. Doodkalm zegt niets over lengte.



Ik kan hier herhalen wat ik enige alinea's terug ook zei: wie weinig betrokkenheid bij een zaak of kwestie voelt, zal er ook ongetwijfeld weinig woorden aan willen vuilmaken.  Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde is het echter geenszins. Je kunt immers ook een betoog, een wijdlopige monoloog en een litanie (denk aan het Engelse voorbeeld hierboven) houden waarbij je een laconieke houding aanneemt of je een laconieke spreekstijl aanmeet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik weet niet wat precies je punt is


laconiek ~ doodkalm  dixit VD




bibibiben said:


> Je kunt immers ook een betoog, een wijdlopige monoloog en een litanie (denk aan het Engelse voorbeeld hierboven) houden waarbij je een laconieke houding aanneemt of je een laconieke spreekstijl aanmeet.


 O ja natuurlijk, in de tegenwoordig  verschoven betekenis in het Nederlands. . Dat is duidelijk. In het Engels is laconic eenduidig 'kort en snedig'.
Maar  waarom eigenlijk zo exclusief vastklampen aan één betekenis. De eigenlijke betekenis van laconiek wordt nog gebruikt, alhoewel minder: 'kort en snedig'. Voeg ze dan toe.

Weet je, laconiek is eigenlijk een cluster, herleiding op doodkalm is een amputatie.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> O ja natuurlijk, in de tegenwoordig  verschoven betekenis in het Nederlands. . Dat is duidelijk.


En ook de enig overgebleven betekenis.



eno2 said:


> In het Engels is laconic eenduidig 'kort en snedig'.


Nee, in het Engels is de betekenis eveneens zwaar aan het schuiven, alleen is die ontwikkeling van recentere oorsprong dan die in het Nederlandse taalgebied. De jongste generatie is overigens al om. Alleen de oudere generaties zijn nog niet zover. Zie ook mijn post 48, die je onweersproken hebt gelaten.



eno2 said:


> Maar  waarom eigenlijk zo exclusief vastklampen aan één betekenis.


Tja, waarom verruilen taalgebruikers massaal een betekenis van een woord voor een andere betekenis? Het heeft geen zin om ze daarop te bevragen of om ze dat kwalijk te nemen. Het gebeurt gewoon. Wie desondanks niet mee wil, zal vroeg of laat moederziel alleen komen te staan. Een fossiel dat zich vastklampt aan dat wat ooit was.

Duidelijk is wel dat betekenisverschuivingen van alle tijden zijn. Veelvuldig komt het ook voor dat oude betekenissen geheel verdrongen worden of alleen in een handjevol uitdrukkingen bewaard blijven. Enkele voorbeelden van adjectieven die fors of minder fors van inhoud zijn veranderd:

_Slecht_ betekende ooit _glad, vlak_, maar betekent nu _verkeerd, niet goed_.
_Slim_ betekende ooit _slecht_, maar betekent nu _intelligent_.
_Erg_ betekende ooit _ontuchtig_, maar betekent nu_ slecht, onaangenaam, ernstig.
Raar_ betekende ooit _zeldzaam_, maar betekent nu _vreemd_.
_Lekker_ betekende ooit _gulzig_, maar betekent nu _smakelijk_.
_Zuiver_ betekende ooit _niet dronken, matig_, maar betekent nu _puur_.
_Prima_ betekende ooit _eerste_, maar betekent nu _uitstekend_.
_Stout_ betekende ooit _dapper_, maar betekent nu _ondeugend_.

Een adjectief dat in België zijn oorspronkelijke betekenis van _mooi_ heeft bewaard, maar in Nederland in die betekenis alleen overleeft in enkele uitdrukkingen en woordcombinaties: schoon.



eno2 said:


> De eigenlijke betekenis van laconiek wordt nog gebruikt, alhoewel minder: 'kort en snedig'. Voeg ze dan toe.


Nee, de eigenlijke betekenis van _laconiek_ is weggebleekt en wordt niet meer gebruikt. En dat al sinds eind 19e eeuw. Ook jij hebt tot nu toe nog niet één 20-eeuws of 21e-eeuws voorbeeld kunnen aandragen waarin _laconiek_ in de oorspronkelijke betekenis wordt gebruikt.

Een betekenis kan zich staande houden als die alleen nog in de schrijftaal voorkomt. Maar als je moet teruggaan tot 19e-eeuwse geschriften om de oorspronkelijke betekenis op te kunnen vissen, dan ligt de conclusie voor de hand: die betekenis is een zachte dood gestorven.



eno2 said:


> Weet je, laconiek is eigenlijk een cluster, herleiding op doodkalm is een amputatie.



Van Dale stelt _laconiek_ niet één op één gelijk aan _doodkalm_. De precieze definitie luidt:

_“blijk gevend dat men de zaken doodkalm opvat, zonder zich druk te maken.”_

Uiteraard liggen _doodkalm_ en _laconiek_ wel heel dicht bij elkaar. Een verschil is er misschien toch ook wel aan te wijzen. _Laconiek_ gaat eerder de kant op van _onverschillig_, _doodkalm_ neigt meer naar _onverstoorbaar_.

Ontelbare woorden hebben hun oorspronkelijke betekenis verloren en nieuwe betekenissen aangenomen. Eeuw in, eeuw uit. Het gaat onophoudelijk door. Panta rhei. Met een beetje pech verdwijnt trouwens niet alleen de oorspronkelijke betekenis van een woord, maar verdwijnt het woord zelf ook nog. _Laconiek_ mag van geluk spreken. Het heeft niet alleen een heel nieuwe betekenis gekregen, maar hoeft op zijn nieuw veroverde terrein niet zo gek veel concurrentie te dulden. Dit woord kan weer een tijd mee in zijn nieuwe jasje.


----------



## eno2

> Bibibiben: De omschrijving kernspreukig, een zwaar verouderd adjectief bij *kernspreuk*, doet trouwens vermoeden dat de bron een of ander 19e-eeuws ...



Dat zou dan heel jammer zijn want kernspreukig is hoe ik over laconiek denk en ik ben 20-21e-eeuws. 

Tiens, ik lees toevallig in mijn Kramers pocket Ned-SP-Ned het volgende:

Aforismo: aforisme, *KERNSPREUK.*

dertiende druk,* 2007. *

Ook Van Dale heeft kernspreuk natuurlijk. (Sententie)

-ig is toch een doodgewone moderne adjectivisering voor van alles en nog wat...

Je hebt zoveel commentaren geleverd dat ik een deel ervan nog moet lezen. Ik zal de draad nog wel eens doorlopen maar vermoedelijk niet meer reageren. Laconiek loont denkelijk de moeite niet meer het nog te verdedigen in zijn vroegere betekenis,  die lijkt 'verloren' voor  het Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

Als 'laconic' in het Engels ook verschoven zou zijn van betekenis -wat ik voorlopig niet geloof- dan zou ik nog liever 'pithy' gebruiken. 

Pithy: using few words in a clever and effective way —<a pithy riposte>


----------

